# The Elephant Outside the Room



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Good evening everybody,

sitting in my garage/workshop, I'm enjoying the first roasts utilising my latest addition to the setup









As you can see, I've placed an elephant outside and cut a hole into an OSB in the window frame to enable him inhale the fumes.

Elephants just love the smell of freshly roasted coffee, you should see his face right now!

Also, I'm not into these fumes that much, so you should as well see my face right now!!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

(added working attachment...)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

After thorough testing, I can say that the setup works really well!

It's about 2m of hose and a 12W 90m3/hr bathroom fan (the weakest I could find).

No more smoke indoors, apart from a tiny bit escaping between dropping the beans and putting the container into cooling position.

Profiles now need -1 tick adjustment on roaster fan speed, but that's all







so far I'm super happy!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Ingenious, this looks like a neat solution.


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Have you found that you miss the extra sensory monitoring advantage of being able to see the exhaust?

Neat looking job, btw.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice job.

I've now got garage envy.

Mines in a shocking mess


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks good. Do you find yourself having to roast peanuts now?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Batian said:


> Have you found that you miss the extra sensory monitoring advantage of being able to see the exhaust?
> 
> Neat looking job, btw.


thx!

Good point, as for the smell, I can still stick my nose into the chaff tray every now and then.

But I might fit in one of the borosilicate glass tubes I obtained when exploring fluid bed roasting... so far I roasted my few standard profiles so I kinda know the drill. When it comes to new beans, eyeing at the fumes might actually help








(I took this as a reference in the past, at least)


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Nice job.
> 
> I've now got garage envy.
> 
> Mines in a shocking mess


Don't worry - it'll get worse. We've just recently moved in







nevertheless, feel free to tidy up your space and send images


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looks good. Do you find yourself having to roast peanuts now?


Hahahaa, I'm still buying them already roasted (for the time being).

But I've received more than one enquiry to whether I could roast hops for local micro brewers







might give that a try in another mission... one day... because beer... well who could resist?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Don't worry - it'll get worse. We've just recently moved in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It'll take more than a few hours to sort this out

































There's usually a car in the middle


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

now I got fridge envy


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> now I got fridge envy


That's a maytag.

Have you spotted my centralised vacuum system?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It'll take more than a few hours to sort this out
> 
> View attachment 31091
> 
> ...


You have space for a car?!?

Ours is beyond shocking, double garage, almost as big as the house we moved from in the summer, and it's *full* of stuff. To be fair that includes three bikes, kids bikes and a bike trailer, but it's all just sort of abandoned in there!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> It'll take more than a few hours to sort this out
> 
> View attachment 31091
> 
> ...


Is that a giant tigger hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Is that a giant tigger hanging from the ceiling?


ahahahhahahaaa









...you might wanna save this for the "Tigger in the Garage" thread


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> That's a maytag.
> 
> Have you spotted my centralised vacuum system?


a. nice









b. you mean the vacuum that sits in the middle of the place?!


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Missy said:


> You have space for a car?!?
> 
> Ours is beyond shocking, double garage, almost as big as the house we moved from in the summer, and it's *full* of stuff. To be fair that includes three bikes, kids bikes and a bike trailer, but it's all just sort of abandoned in there!


Here's the car back in situation


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Here's the car back in situation
> 
> View attachment 31095


as well as a clear view of the ceiling animal


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> a. nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This mounted on the wall, there are tubes hidden in the walls and you just plug in a hose and it fires up.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

These sockets are in various places around the house.

You put the hose in and the centralised vacuum kicks in


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> as well as a clear view of the ceiling animal


I get that down and swing it

Just because I can


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> This mounted on the wall, there are tubes hidden in the walls and you just plug in a hose and it fires up.
> 
> View attachment 31096










I just saw that guy:









and thought it would sit there quite central...


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hasi said:


> I just saw that guy:
> 
> View attachment 31099
> 
> ...


That's broken, it will stay there indefinitely


----------

